# Can I Overclock FX6300 to 4.2 GHZ with CM Hyper 212 EVO?



## vikieinstein (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi,

I need to know if I use CM Hyper 212 EVO, whether I can overclock FX6300 to 4.2GHZ.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2014)

Short answer, yes. 4.2Ghz probably doesn't require that much of a voltage bump either.


----------



## chris189 (Jun 25, 2014)

You sure can but be aware of the MOSFET's beside the cpu socket close to the I/O panel of the board.  In a line running 3-4" could be 16 mosfets, which all get very hot when overclocking or at least modest Vcore adjustment.  They will go well into the 80-100's while your cpu is sitting at only 59C under full load.  Not only the MOSFET's but also the northbridge, depends on your chipset type. 

Make sure you have a large MOSFET heatsink and active cooling on the MOSFET's/ MOSFET heatsink and Northbridge.

Good luck


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 1, 2014)

chris189 said:


> You sure can but be aware of the MOSFET's beside the cpu socket close to the I/O panel of the board.  In a line running 3-4" could be 16 mosfets, which all get very hot when overclocking or at least modest Vcore adjustment.  They will go well into the 80-100's while your cpu is sitting at only 59C under full load.  Not only the MOSFET's but also the northbridge, depends on your chipset type.
> 
> Make sure you have a large MOSFET heatsink and active cooling on the MOSFET's/ MOSFET heatsink and Northbridge.
> 
> Good luck


his board already has a heatsink over the mofsets its also a 140W capable board he should't need to be overlay worried about vrm temps


----------



## chris189 (Jul 1, 2014)

I didn't know the system specs tab was there lol.

Anyway FX Cpu's overclock like dreams.  However even with these boards running optimally even on an FX cpu the mosfet's and chipset heatsink can reach temps as high as 75C at stock volts.

I'm my experience, we had to remove the heatsink on the chipset and use a flat edged razor to clear the paste/ foam off.  Use Extreme Goo Gone spray to clean it all off, then applied arctic silver ceramique 2 (none electrically conductive) across the 990X core.  From there we saw an immediate 15C drop alone, so we were seeing 60C max on the northbridge.  Then we mounted a 40mm fan to the heatsink which allowed the chipset to sit at a stable 35C continously.

We also saw benchmark score increases from the drastic decrease in chipset northbridge temperature.  Since the AMD engineering guidelines for thermals will throttle the northbridge/ hyper transport throughput when exceed 65C.  Since they say it's about 68C max with ambient temp in the normal range.  

Apparently the contact pressure increases when you remove the foam under the chipset heatsink.  Which allows a better core to heatsink connection to improve stability.  Since you do not really want any component sitting higher than 55C, since 55C is general when parts fail in time.  Not including CPU's and GPU's.

Good luck!  These FX chips overclock like dreams but prepare for a bit of heat when pushing your limits.


----------



## razr m3 (Jul 3, 2014)

You definitely will be able to. Like others said, make sure you have sufficient airflow around the MOSFET and Northbridge heatsinks and you'll be golden.


----------



## vikieinstein (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks Guys. I bought, installed CM Hyper EVO(which seems pretty hard for me as it is the first time) and did play Watch dogs for one hour with my system specs shown at the left. Currently I have only one fan for exhaust and one for intake. I will slowly update another 2 intake fans as well for the mosfet heat sinks as you suggested.

I installed the software HW monitor, I can see there are two reading parameters mentioned in it.

One Column is CPU temperature and the other one is AMD FX 6300 CPU Temperature Package. These are the reading mentioned in it. Could you please help me seeing the values and comment your suggestions whether this is the ideal temperature after installing the CPU cooler.

CPU temperature                                        : 53 degree celcius.
AMD FX 6300 CPU Temperature Package : 44 degree celcuis.

Thanks Again,


----------



## chris189 (Jul 3, 2014)

That's 3.5Ghz?  Not bad those temps are fine.  Typically wanna lean more towards getting the heat out more than anything.  What's ideal is on the side panel a 200mm fan as intake and 1 or 2 200mm fans on top of case as exhaust.  Pull the cool air in and get all the hot air out the top as heat rises.

By the way if u really wanna see insanely low temps lap down the cpu core to pure flat copper using 250-500-750-1000 grit sand paper on a pane of glass until it's flat and all copper.  Then pickup what's called the Thermalright True Copper, it's 100% pure copper in it's entirety.  If you use some Scythle Slipstream 120cfm fans as intake/exhaust and lap down the True Copper cooler.  You could see world records on air basically as much as 1.5ghz above stock clock.  While maintaining temps below 80C.  On your cpu using the True Copper you could see in the 55-65C range in the 4Ghz+ range.  The True Copper is stunning in looks and performance.

I run the knock-off Cocage True Spirit which is basically a Thermalright True Spirit.  The bigger the cooler the more heat it can absorb and dissipate.  What the True Copper does it keeps it small and performs like a champ.  They even make an enormous pure copper cooler.  You'll see Copper is one of the top most thermally conductive materials on the planet, behind Diamond, and Gold.

Your welcome good luck!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2014)

Copper is more thermally conductive than aluminum, but it also holds that heat longer than aluminum thats why you see a lot of copper bases and aluminum fins with identical performance. 

Mosfets are fine on that board for a 6 core at 4.2ghz. Start pushing to 5.0+ is when these chips really pull wattage. The board also has thermal and wattage protection on the vrm section so the likelihood of an issue is rare.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 25, 2014)

If you get a couple more fans to put on the NB and VRM heatsinks, then you can push that chip pretty far. I had the same exact board and it died in two months. If it stays alive for you, then you'll do good.


----------

